
UK Surveillance State: A short film [FREE] - borjamoya
https://bmstudios.org/uk-surveillance-state/
======
borjamoya
I’m Borja Moya, a filmmaker and privacy activist based in London. I’ve just
released a short film about the UK’s surveillance state and the live facial
recognition deployments by UK police forces, where thousands have been scanned
without consent, and many have been racially profiled.

During 2019 and 2020 I witnessed several live facial recognition deployments
by the Metropolitan police and South Wales police. And I was able to capture
first hand the behind the scenes of what the police do during these
deployments.

The first thing I noticed in these deployment is how the UK police forces
target certain people—especially racial minorities. Which is extremely
worrying. But after you deeply analyze their modus operandi, the threat of
their surveillance goes much further than the already grave threat of racial
profiling: it is the beginning of a state of surveillance and a roll-back on
human rights and fundamental freedoms.

In this short film I show you the behind the scenes of what the police do
during live facial recognition operational deployments. And I give you a sneak
a peak of where the UK is heading with its surveillance state. And maybe this
video will serve as an example of other countries that are also walking down
this road.

(Please, let me know your thoughts about this film)

